# ***OFFICIAL*** Bobby Lashley vs. Dan Charles Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Main Card*

*Heavyweight bout: 265 Pound Limit*


----------



## Adam milne (Jun 8, 2015)

I am no interesting in this game


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Lashley with the Dominator.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The destroyer is going to destroy :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Very much a Lashley fight, little else other than his grappling. Seems to work for the guy, but I'll never be a Lashley fan.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Bobby destroyed. It was Inevitable








Carl's Jr commercials making me hungry


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Lashley looked pretty good. before today i thought he was retired but found out it was his 3rd fight with Bellator.


----------

